# Trade reaction?



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Houston, I'm a Trail Blazers fan as you can probably tell from my avatar and login name. As you might have heard, Zach Randolph asked for a trade out of town today. He's a former 20/10 guy as recently as 2 years ago. One of our better posters put together a list of possible scenarios for making Zach a happy camper without sacrificing the team's future. I thought the options he listed with Houston were the most likely. I wanted to see what you thought of it.

HOUSTON

Well..IMO Zach would make a GREAT 3rd wheel to Yao and T-Mac, and surprisingly they have some intriguing pieces for POR.....Two possibilities that I saw were...

Juwan Howard (PO 08'), Bob Sura (PO 07') and the 10th pick for Zach
OR
Stromile Swift (E 08'), Bob Sura, Maciej Lampe (TO 06' - HOU would need to pick this up or renegotiate (S&T) and then deal him I think) and the #10 for Zach and the #30

I like this deal a fair bit for POR....Howard is a good, steady veteran PF, whose contract is not a killer, and Sura is a good veteran combo guard, so he could provide size at PG and shift to SG if needed, and the other key is the #10 pick, which HOU has hinted at wanting to deal...This allows POR to grab a big man (or another player) at #10...HOU would have to make the selection and then deal it to POR on\after July 1st however...

It would be great if Shelden Williams was there, but even if he isn't, Cedric Simmons, Josh McRoberts, Patrick O'Bryant, Tiago Splitter, Yi Jianlin all could be. I actually prefer getting Howard to the enigmatic Swift & Lampe....But that deal could work too.

Final Thought: Out of all the deals, this is one of the best IMO and most likely to be possible IMO. HOU has made it known their pick can be had, and with Yao & T-Mac I think they are looking to add veteran pieces...Zach would be a good upgrade for them IMO. Howard is a solid veteran who could replace some of the production lost with Zach, Sura could fill a good split role as a PG\SG, and the pick is low enough to give POR a shot at a young big guy or a good young player at another position.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3435512&posted=1#post3435512


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not with that contract... and with Yao turning into a rebounding machine late in the sesaon, a solid defender is more desireable at the 4 rather than an above average rebounder.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

dude why would houston wanna give up their 10th pick when they can get a future star like brandon roy/ rudy gay / JJ redick... and why would trailblazers want Juwan. his goina retire in like 2 years time and bob sura will retire soon. swift just sucks, and lampe... havent seen him play this season. if u cant make it to playing minutes in a depleted rockets team, then i doubt ur very good


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not with that contract... and with Yao turning into a rebounding machine late in the sesaon, a solid defender is more desireable at the 4 rather than an above average rebounder.


Aren't you already well over the salary cap in the short and long term future? I'll admit I'm not a cap expert, but I dont know how much weight his contract would add to you with what you've committed to Yao and T-Mac.

The defense objection...that I can understand. I think Yao and Zach would make a great high low post combination though....similar to what TD and Robinson did for the Spurs (without the shot blocking from ZBo).



chn353 said:


> dude why would houston wanna give up their 10th pick when they can get a future star like brandon roy/ rudy gay / JJ redick... and why would trailblazers want Juwan. his goina retire in like 2 years time and bob sura will retire soon. swift just sucks, and lampe... havent seen him play this season. if u cant make it to playing minutes in a depleted rockets team, then i doubt ur very good



Because you'd be getting a near all-star in Zach Randolph maybe? And because you'd be getting rid of players like Juwan, Sura, Swift, or Lampe who you define as sucking. We would like them because we have pretty much no vets on the team. Sura seems to be an ideal fit for us. A combo veteran guard who can be good in the locker room and be a positive influence and example.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HAHA as if zach would wanna play 3rd option, the guy has a massive ego and an even bigger contract and ill be damned if we give away Sura and the 10th pick, but you can have Juwan for free


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Randolph earns $73 million over the next five seasons. Not only does it push Houston deep into luxury tax territory for the next 5 years, but Randolph just isn't what Houston is looking for. They don't need a back-to-the-basket option. This does nothing to address their needs and takes away what little depth they have.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

seriously, what we need help in is not at the 4 but at the 2


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd take Randolph in a heartbeat, but not with that contract...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> They don't need a back-to-the-basket option.


Considering Zach quit posting up this season, you wouldn't have to worry about that.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well lets just say the rockets would want to keep juwan's contract instead of taking zach's contract is because when juwan retires he frees up like 7 mill, and when sura retires its like another 2 mill. so they get nearly 10 mill to spend rather than having zach taking up 13 mill


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> Considering Zach quit posting up this season, you wouldn't have to worry about that.


I don't like Z's deal or attitude basically, and again I'd like a more defensive type guy like Kenny Thomas. I'd trade *Stromile or Juwan for Kenny Thomas tommorrow*! :biggrin: The Kings could have Sura 's butt too (at this point I'm really all 4 any deal involving getting rid of that guys' deal, he makes as much as Stromile!!!!)  I keep hearing Jeff talking about Sura like he's some saviour for us next year??? The reason we won 51 games last yr was a smooth black guy w/ a silky shot, and a tall chinese man w/ fadeaway jumper, not some over the hill wanna be tuff guy who had turnovers in the backcourt all the time. And Sura was not a better 3pt shooter than Alston. Bob was only 37.7% Rafer's volume of 3's was far greater. 
Zach's a good player but not what we need, I'd rather have your center *Joel Prizbilla * actually :biggrin: more than anyone else from the Blazers. We'd really have twin towers then, he can play! Start him w/ Yao, Stromile off the bench, he's just not a starter? Doesn't play like one. I remember having Cato/Yao together nobody got in our paint then... :curse: and if they did, POW. I want that again. The Rockets need to be what they are, a half-court defensive team that shoots 3s, and dribble-drives to the basket w/ the occassional fastbreak??? (It seems 2 be working alright for the Spurs???)
Because of that win the other day, we just sent Brandon and Carney to the Wolves/Celtics..  maybe we can still get *Richard Roby??? * His upsides better than Brewer or Collins...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Zach Randolph would not get along with Yao and T-Mac. Zach would need to accept a tertiary role, and he doesn't seem to be willing or mentally strong enough to do it. He wants to be the man, but he's not good enough to be.

Good luck unloading him.


----------

